# Codes 50393 - 50392, 50395 & 50398



## dimplez (Jun 21, 2010)

50392, 50395, and 50398 are all considered to be components of 50393 per NCCI edits. However, per my Urologists, they are saying that the AUA is telling them to report them separatly to get reimbursed for them.  They are appyling the -59 modifier to them.  Does anyone have an insight on these???    Or have some resource to the AUA - the urology society??  

Thanks,
Marisa


----------

